# All of my One-Handed COLLs - Explained and with Recognition



## antoineccantin (Nov 11, 2012)

I hope some of you find this informative and helpful!

Even though these COLLs are good for OH, most are great for 2H as well.


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 11, 2012)

watched through all the algs and noticed that i execute 90% of them EXACTLY as you do  just that i am slow, and you are not. 
anyway, thanks for the algs, especially the ones for cases 4, 9 and 10 helped me alot!

EDIT: in the alg for case 22, the last move should be L, not R'


----------



## Cruzer50 (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow thanks for the great tutorial


----------



## RubiXer (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just going to do this -.-


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 12, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> EDIT: in the alg for case 22, the last move should be L, not R'



Thanks, fixed.



Cruzer50 said:


> Wow thanks for the great tutorial



Thanks.



RubiXer said:


> I was just going to do this -.-



You're the second person that's told me that...


----------



## Lid (Nov 13, 2012)

Good work.

Here are all the algs for the lazy people 



Spoiler: Algs



T1:R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2' R' U' R U' R'
T2: L' U2 L U' R' U L' U' R2 U' L U R'
T3: R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L
T4:[U'] F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'
T5:R U R' U' L' U R U' R' L
T6:[U'] x' R U R' D R U' R' u' z'
U1a:[U'] R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'
U1b:[U2] R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
U2:R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F'
U3a:R' U2 R U2 L U2 R' U2 R U2 L'
U3b:F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F'
U4:[U2] R' U R U' x' U L' U L U2 R U' R' U x
U5:R2 D' R U2' R' D R U2' R
U6:[U2] R2 D R' U2' R D' R' U2' R'
L1:[U2] R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
L2: R z U' R' U R D' R' U' R U z'
L3:[U'] R' U2' R' D' R U2' R' D R2
L4:R U2' R D R' U2 R D' R2
L5:L' R U R' U' L U R U' R'
L6:[U2] L' U2' R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
H1:F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
H2:R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
H3:F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' F'
H4:R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
P1:R U2' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2' R
P2:R U' R' U2 L' U R U' L R' U2 R U R'
P3:[U2] L' U R U' L U' R' U' R U' R'
P4: F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F'
P5:[U'] R' U2' R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L
P6: R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U L U' R U L'


Found a few errors which I corrected.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lid said:


> Good work.
> 
> Here are all the algs for the lazy people
> 
> ...




Thanks! What algs did I do mistakes in it, so I can correct them in the video?


----------



## A Leman (Nov 13, 2012)

These are great algs. Thank you. I am going to learn these even though I'm not that great at OH.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 13, 2012)

A Leman said:


> These are great algs. Thank you. I am going to learn these even though I'm not that great at OH.



OH is something that comes with practice. I used to suck at OH and hated it, but then entered it in the race to sub-30 (was averaging 1:10 at the time). It took me about 3 months to get sub-30 (avg 20 3x3) and another 6 months to get to sub-20.


----------



## Lid (Nov 14, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Thanks! What algs did I do mistakes in it, so I can correct them in the video?



#05 R U R' U' L' *U* R U' R' L (U added)
#06 x' R U R' *D* R U' R' u' (D not D')
#15 R' U2' R' D' R U2' *R'* D R2 (R' added)

That was all.


----------



## cannon4747 (Nov 14, 2012)

haha i couldn't find the links and i was about to whine about them not working when i noticed the show annotations thing was off lol i felt DUMB


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 14, 2012)

yo dude, i think you mixed up the links for 11 and 12,

but thx for cool alg compilation.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> yo dude, i think you mixed up the links for 11 and 12,
> 
> but thx for cool alg compilation.



Oh, yes you're right. I'll fix that when I'm done my religion homework.


----------



## Akiro (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice!
Once I'm done relearning OLL for OH I'm going to learn those.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Nov 15, 2012)

It's really cool that you took the time to do this!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 15, 2012)

Akiro said:


> Nice!
> Once I'm done relearning OLL for OH I'm going to learn those.



But go out getting super fast and beating NR. OK?


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 17, 2012)

Fixed all the mistakes. They should all work fine now.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2012)

Tong Haiwu said:


> Thanks for sharing



You're welcome!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 16, 2012)

I'd like to mention that I now use R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' for case #22.


----------

